# Multiple Viewliner II's on Silver Meteor?



## Jim R (May 5, 2021)

Hello,
I am wondering if there are more than one of the Viewliner II's assigned to each train now? I am Booked on Sept. 17 NYC to Kissimmee and the description says Private restroom and Shower in each CAR. I was assigned 9711 and called customer service and was unable to be moved to 9712 as it was full. I then asked about the description and was told there is no bathroom in the room. So i am confused. Any help is most appreciated!


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 5, 2021)

Jim R said:


> Hello,
> I am wondering if there are more than one of the Viewliner II's assigned to each train now? I am Booked on Sept. 17 NYC to Kissimmee and the description says Private restroom and Shower in each CAR. I was assigned 9711 and called customer service and was unable to be moved to 9712 as it was full. I then asked about the description and was told there is no bathroom in the room. So i am confused. Any help is most appreciated!


If there is no Bathroom in the Room, and it says there is a Private Shower and Bathroom in the Car, then you're in a Viewliner II!( other Posters have been reporting that the Meteor has been running with 2 Viewliner IIs now.)

Of course, its Amtrak so anything could happen that day!


----------



## Michigan Mom (May 5, 2021)

Does this apply to the LSL as well? 11 is the new car, and 12 is the old?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 6, 2021)

Michigan Mom said:


> Does this apply to the LSL as well? 11 is the new car, and 12 is the old?


Currently only the Silvers have the new cars.


----------



## pennyk (May 6, 2021)

I believe currently, generally, there are 2 new Viewliners on the Silvers (the 10 and 12 cars). It is possible that may change by September. I have an upcoming trip on the Meteor and hope to see first hand.


----------



## Maglev (May 6, 2021)

I would not be surprised if the script for agents to describe Viewliner sleeper bathrooms has changed. The description on the website says there are toilets in each car, even though most Viewliners have toilets in each room.


----------



## MDRailfan (May 12, 2021)

I thought I read on this forum that the 9710 car was a viewliner 1. All bedrooms on either 1 or 2 have enclosed toilet & showers, correct?


----------



## pennyk (May 12, 2021)

MDRailfan said:


> I thought I read on this forum that the 9710 car was a viewliner 1. All bedrooms on either 1 or 2 have enclosed toilet & showers, correct?


Currently, the 10 and 12 cars are viewliner 2s. Yes, bedrooms in both have enclosed toilets and showers.


----------



## Nicole B (Jun 4, 2021)

I am wondering which are the VIIs as of right now as well. I have a trip coming up in about a week and have been seeing very mixed things - some from a few weeks ago saying that the 11 and 12 were the VII, some saying it is the 10 and 12, and some saying that soon it will only be two sleepers and they will both be VII... if anyone knows anything about them currently it would be much appreciated!


----------



## joelkfla (Jun 4, 2021)

Nicole B said:


> I am wondering which are the VIIs as of right now as well. I have a trip coming up in about a week and have been seeing very mixed things - some from a few weeks ago saying that the 11 and 12 were the VII, some saying it is the 10 and 12, and some saying that soon it will only be two sleepers and they will both be VII... if anyone knows anything about them currently it would be much appreciated!


As of earlier this week, there were 3 sleepers on the Meteor, and the 1st & 3rd were VL II, so numbers 10 & 12.


----------



## jis (Jun 4, 2021)

joelkfla said:


> As of earlier this week, there were 3 sleepers on the Meteor, and the 1st & 3rd were VL II, so numbers 10 & 12.


According to a few people in the know, after June 6 restoration of daily service, the Meteor will have three Sleeper with 10 and 12 being VLII. The Star will have two Sleepers with many opinions about which if any will be a VLII at the beginning.


----------



## Cal (Jun 4, 2021)

jis said:


> According to a few people in the know, after June 6 restoration of daily service, the Meteor will have three Sleeper with 10 and 12 being VLII. The Star will have two Sleepers with many opinions about which if any will be a VLII at the beginning.


Thanks for the update


----------



## amy1277 (Jun 17, 2021)

Nicole B said:


> I am wondering which are the VIIs as of right now as well. I have a trip coming up in about a week and have been seeing very mixed things - some from a few weeks ago saying that the 11 and 12 were the VII, some saying it is the 10 and 12, and some saying that soon it will only be two sleepers and they will both be VII... if anyone knows anything about them currently it would be much appreciated!


Have you traveled yet? Curious as to which cars were VL II when you went if so! Thank you.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2021)

I believe on the Meteor the first and last sleepers are, no idea about the Star.

Might be outdated


----------



## jis (Jun 17, 2021)

Cal said:


> I believe on the Meteor the first and last sleepers are, no idea about the Star.
> 
> Might be outdated


Usually the 10 and the 12 car on the Meteor and the 11 car on the Star.


----------

